# Unusual paint job today.



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Supposed to be an epoxy. However there was no mixing, so :whistling2:

Turned out amazing thou, we will see how well it holds up. Customer was happy to save a few hundred over removing the grout and installing new.






Also blogged about this one today as well. 

http://www.johnsonhomeconstruction.com/remodeling-articles/flooring/dirty-grout-is-not-beyond-repair


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow, I was just considering doing grout staining for my 25 yr. old condo galley kitchen tiled counter tops. I even bought some of the stuff from Home Depot. 

I tried doing one line of grout with the stuff and decided it would be somewhat overwhelming to do each grout line of the counter top that method. It probably is more suited to large simple floor grout lines than having to do each counter top grout line. I passed on it, too tedious.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Jeff I think if you played with different application methods you it could be doable. You could use a larger brush and then buff the tile with a scouring pad to remove it just as it sets up. 

That small little floor took me about 2 hours. Pretty tedious even for 1/2 grout lines. I couldn't imagine trying to do mosaics.:no:


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

beautiful! I love before and afters like that!

is that the first time you tried that product?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes I was skeptical and thought it was a gimmick until several pros and my tile store said otherwise.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

you have to seal it afterwards?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nope no sealing.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice job....Not to get OT but some years back, I helped lay a tile floor using epoxy grout. Not 30minutes after finishing, someone knocked over a can of Hawaiian Punch on the newly grouted floor and it was nice to see that the red drink wiped right up leaving no color or stain. 

This could have similar effects/benefits....


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea we use a lot of epoxy, and I always recommend it over portland. . Using spectra lock this week to grout a back splash I installed last week. Neighbor liked it so much I am doing hers, after I finish the painting she wants as well.


----------



## Coat It! (Dec 3, 2010)

Like the video/blog post straight_lines! That epoxy turned out well. If you don't mind me asking, what type of camera do you use for your videos? Looking around for something affordable that also looks good online.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Bob, I hope I can keep updating it been very busy lately.

Was planning on a flip HD, but instead I got an hpV5361u. Newegg.com had it on sale for $125 one week last winter. 

Here is the link.

Almost forgot you will want to get a decent sized memory card as well, it didn't come with one.


----------



## Coat It! (Dec 3, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the link, I'll have to check it out. :thumbsup:


----------

